# Retro train hotel



## aphonopelma1313 (Sep 24, 2014)

An abandoned train station with a small hotel:

1

Counter... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

2

Massive lamp... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

3

Shower cabine... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

4

Faucet... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

5

Staircase... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

6

Purple... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

7

Scratchy... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

8

Corridor... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 24, 2014)

Fantastic photos as normal


----------



## brickworx (Sep 24, 2014)

That cat shot freaked me out...great place.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thx a lot...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 26, 2014)

Lovely images!...the first shot has a little art deco feel about the desk and ceiling. You can't beat a good old fashioned bit of 70's wall paper, love it! Fascinating desiccated cat shot!...perfectly mummified! Hopefully it was a peaceful death...makes a very surreal interesting image of decay


----------



## HughieD (Sep 26, 2014)

You don't half find them! Fantastic stuff as usual...


----------



## forker67 (Sep 28, 2014)

That wallpaper is criminal.... poor cat....


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2014)

Stunning shots as always!


----------

